# CC MYSTERY MK14



## byjoshuawilliams (Nov 25, 2020)

Anyone tried it yet? I know it's early days but wondered if anyone had had a sniff yet. I'm getting a bag today so interested to see how it stands up.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

Chocolate and caramel. Very easy to drink.


----------



## byjoshuawilliams (Nov 25, 2020)

Gemini said:


> Chocolate and caramel. Very easy to drink.


 Nice! Dark or med roast?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2021)

I had a bag delivered several days ago and having my first cup this morning (long black). Most of the stuff I've bought from Coffee Compass has been roasted slightly darker, with little of what I'd call a true 'light' roast. Still, this is 'medium' for CC and perfectly nice. A little acidity, plenty of chocolate and a little nutty. I got an earthy/ spicy note too that I quite like, but this might calm down with more resting. Not as fruity as I'd normally go for (the other bag I ordered from them was the Rocko Mountain, for reference). Worth a crack, though, I think it will will be a crowd pleaser!


----------



## Marzywiz (May 5, 2021)

Artisan coffee newbie here, following as I have just ordered. What extraction method are you using? And how fine have you ground it?


----------



## Jrmonton (May 6, 2021)

Med roast by cc standards. Their dark roasts are properly dark, so some may consider this dark. I use for espresso and it is very pleasant. Slightly coarser grind and a little lower dose than normal to get a nice balance.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I liked Mark 13. Chocolate and malt flavours with a hint of cherry if extracted more. Ordered a bag of Mark 14 and looking forward to it.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

I liked Mk 13 and had about 3kg of it. I'm stocked at the moment so hopefully it will still be on when i'm ready to re-order.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

I ordered 1kg of #14

does very well for my morning Latte


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Chocolate bomb this one. Extracts very easily - I find I can do 17g in 30g out and get something that's good topped up with water and a drop of milk.

Not my favourite to drink as espresso, a bit roasty, but if you drink americano or milk drinks it'll be great.


----------



## Coffee Addict Lee (Feb 23, 2021)

Is it lighter or darker to mk 13?

I'm hooked on CC's Extra Dark Ethiopian Highland, but could not get enough flavour from the mk13. Although I have no doubt that my set-up is to blame.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Opened mine today. Looks like a lighter roast than MK13 to me.

Was a very pleasant coffee today.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Colour wise it's darker than Mark 13, but that doesn't tell you much.

To my taste buds, it tastes a bit more developed than Mark 13 - it has some roasty notes. I don't have the knowledge or experience to comment beyond that.

Mark 13 was happy to be extracted 17g in 40g out without becoming overly bitter, instead just bringing out malty flavours. This one gets more bitter - I have found it is happy being updosed too. I have recently gone 18g in, 30g out and it was pretty good, and 18g in and 36g out is also a good sweet chocolatey shot for a milky drink.

Not my fave, I think I preferred mk 13. Next on my list is a lighter roast, Caffè Naturelle from James Gourmet, so that'll give me a different reference again.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Agree that the bean appears darker than most of the beans I have been putting through...I don't have any mk13 left to compare it against, but it certainly looked darker than what I remembered.

I was super low on beans by the time the mk14's arrived, so they didn't get there usual 4-5 day settle time. They went straight into the hopper the morning after they arrived. Brews very nicely as an espresso shot, but would give me a bit of a sour note hit on the first sip in a 12oz triple shot flatwhite.

Either I am now acclimatising to it, or my taste buds were a bit off when I was ill last week...but it seems the sour hit has gone.

Still preferred mk13 over mk14, but I dont think I will order it again. Happy to wait till it moves to something different personally.

T


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

update to my last post:

MK14 has really opened up about 10 days later. The espresso shot is smooth and caramel-y. Any hint of a sour note/acidity seems to have completely disappeared. Brew set up/grind/water/machine has remained the same throughout.

I thought it only fair to write an update as I did poopoo it a fair bit, with the caveat that they didn't have the usual resting time seeing as I was running so low.

T


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@tammma amazing the difference resting can make


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

On a bag if this currently really is amazing value. Gives solid, punch of espresso that is great with milk. It's a great day to day coffee and is on a par with lots of blends that cost 50 -100% more.


----------



## Coffee Addict Lee (Feb 23, 2021)

I've dug out my bag of mk14 beans to practice with my new (to me) sage smart grinder and gaggia classic, and I'm now getting flat whites with a taste that is starting to poke through the milk, but not much more. Have I still got some tweaking to do, or I'm I expecting too much from these beans?

If anyone else is making flat whites with these, what brew recipes are you using?


----------

